# A few more yak bass



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Been catching a ton of skinny summertime bass. Just figured id throw a few up on here from labor day weekend.

Super skinny 19.75" er on a black and blue mop jig from buckeye lures.









A 18.25" live target hollow body frog bass from the pads...and yep its a selfie. Lol.









My biggun from the weekend.....a 20.25" bass on a black and blue mop jig again. 









I got on a few good smallies the weekend before last. Heres an 18.25" er that fell for a Texas rigged bekley crazy legs chigger craw in green pumpkin.









Before long fall will be here and they will strap the fed bag on. Maybe then ill get into some real piggies. 

Feel free to post some picks of your bigguns from the last month or so of fishing. Dont worry about hijacking the thread. Theres really no point here, just wanted to share....maybe get the ole bass discussion going again.



Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

A couple more I forgot. 

My girlfriend got her pb smallie a couple weeks ago. A 17.25" smallie in a j&m taxkle weedless bass jig.










Mr. catfish....rustyfish on here....got on his pb smallie the exact same day. Also a 17.25" smallie. He caught it on a white kvd terminator spinner bait. 











Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Silent Mike (Aug 9, 2009)

hang on to that woman!


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Nice fish.


----------

